# TECHNIQUES FOR FINANCIAL INVESTIGATORS-free



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

TECHNIQUES FOR FINANCIAL INVESTIGATORS
August 8-10, 2011

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours)
This course will provide students with the principles and techniques for the financial aspects of drug-related investigations. This interactive course involves specific case scenarios that will allow the student to conduct financial interviews, identify sources of financial information, utilize indirect methods of proving profitability in illegal enterprises, carry out financial undercover operations, and execute financial search warrants.
Course Objectives 
•State elements of the various financial crimes that stem from the laundering and accumulation of profits from the illegal narcotics industry. 
•Utilize techniques that can be employed parallel to a normal drug investigation and used to supplement any ongoing criminal investigation/prosecution to solve open cases and identify future investigations. 
•Identify if money laundering and currency violations can assist them in expanding their prosecution base through adding additional targets and whether asset forfeiture provisions of these statutes are appropriate. 
Overview of topics 
•Financial Interviewing and Recording 
•Sources of Financial Information 
•Domestic Banking 
•Bank Secrecy Act / Commercial Reporting Forms 
•Financial Profile 
•Financial Links 
•Financial Undercover Operations 
•Financial Search Warrants 
•Methods of Laundering Money 
PRE-REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED
(FINANCIAL) 
Please register only if you are very confident you can attend. Failing to show up for training once you are registered may cause others to miss this important opportunity. If you are unable to attend, please notify us as soon as possible so that your seat can be filled by another student.
INSTRUCTORS: MCTFT, Multi-Jurisdictional Counterdrug Task Force from St. Petersburg College, Florida.

LOCATION: NESPIN, 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
DATE: August 8-10, 2011

TIME: 8:30 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.

COST: There is no charge for this class. (Meals and hotels are your responsibility).

CONTACT: Rick Flood, Training Coordinator at 800-343-5682 x 217

REGISTER VIA: Fax: 508-528-5184 
Mail: 124 Grove St., Ste. 105, Franklin, MA 02038
E-mail: [email protected]

Name______________________________________________Rank_______________________ 
(please print legibly)

Agency_______________________________________________________________________

Address______________________________________________________________________

City/State/Zip__________________________________________________________________

Telephone #____________________________________________________________________

*Email Address:_________________________________________________________________
(mandatory) (please print legibly)

TECHNIQUES FOR FINANCIAL INVESTIGATORS

*You will be notified by E-mail if you are in the class. For security reasons, only those individuals having a confirmed advance registration will be admitted to the training. Departmental identification will be required at check-in.

NESPIN/RISS member agencies will be given priority in registering for this class. Non-Members will be allowed into the class only after member agencies have secured a seat.

Space is limited - Early Registration is advised!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I had a 5 day version of this, given by the DOJ. Heavy concentration on asset forfeiture. Dry subject, but a good cource none the less.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Anyone going?


----------

